# The lesser known Steel



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Being old-school and growing up with Steel bikes, I wanted a Steel Colnago to enjoy and was lucky enough to find an almost NOS looking 1999 AD-14 Tecnos with the Record 9spd titanium group set! 

I know everyone always mentions the MXL, however the Tecnos doesn't get nearly the coverage it deserves! This is one fast, responsive and ultra smooth bike! Although I love my C40, I wish the Tecnos had been around longer and given it's moment to shine before it disappeared behind the advance of the Carbon era.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

agreed....when i lived in london i had a tecnos which was my daily ride...i have a c40, c50 and a master olympic...the tecnos is one responsive ride...


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

Agree. Love my Tecnos.


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

The Tecnos ('99) always gives me pause when I choose what to ride! I also have a 2000 C40 and a 2004 C50, and I find the C40 the most universal and comfortable. The Tecnos gets about 30% of the time, and I am finding the C50 not ridden much (Since the C40 arrived).


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

I bought my Tecnos new in 99 and doubt I will ever part with it but I'd love to add a C40 to keep her company!


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Although I wasnt the original owner of the Tecnos, I was the second (and it is immaculate). I was riding the C50 at the time, and wanted to get a steel Bike and a local guy happened to have this available at just the right time. I really like the all Yellow AD14 color scheme with the chrome fork and rear triangle.


----------

